# o2 spacer, spark plug non-fouler



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

My USP test pipe has a built in o2 spacer but it isn't creating enough of a difference to avoid a cel apparently.

The 42dd cnc pieces are very nice but $40 is a lot of an o2 spacer. Their design offers clearance for the o2 sensor that otherwise sticks straight out, however my USP test pipe already provides this fuction. Therefor, I need a straight spacer hopefully for about $5 from the autoparts store. They sell these at autozone. Does anyone know where I can get one that will work for our cars for cheap?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

The usp spacer should be enough. Normally 2 spark plug anti foulers is enough on a stock pipe, so maybe just one? It should be the same thread as the oil drain plug, and your going to have to drill it out.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Why not just wire in an o2 simulator? Do they not work on these cars because I've used them on other vehicles no problem? I'm currently using this one from symtech labs 

http://www.symtechlabs.com/catalog/intelligent-oxygen-sensor-simulator-p-34.html 

Whats good about these is you can actually configure the output signal in case the default one is not "good enough" to keep the CEL off.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Cost for effect for the simulator is a little bit much. $5 vs $60. 

Tchild you might want to wait for your tune, it might make a difference.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes I know they working on car soon, tentatively, but was just curious about a quick fix. They will code it out for me so the stupid light doesn't come on. No idea why the built in spacer isn't working, considering its spaced really far as it is. Its just a light, the car is fine oh well if it runs a little rich until I get a tune I'll manage.

I don't mind drilling out the center portion of the non-fouler. I don't want to mess w/the bung on my pipe though. Will let ya'll know if I find something that fits the threads at local auto parts.

If they don't have time to code it out for a "stage 2" tune while my car is out there, I will try the o2 simulator since I don't plan on driving it back to PA until I get a lot more work done. I'm picking up some OBX headers, hopefully, so they can do a proper stage 2 tune but we will see if they have time as originally I was just asking for an 09+ stage 1 tune (stock car w/cat running the HEP SRI and a 3" cold air intake). I'm just driving the car out and dropping it off in good running order however they ask for it to be when it gets there. I'm not included in the plans so no idea what they want to accomplish while my car is there.

It would be nice if a tuner would build us a little box that just codes it out by plugging into obd2 port. U know, just a thought.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Could've sworn it was you who said obx headers were junk and wouldn't throw away 250 on them or any money on any headers for a measly 10 hp


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I suggest:
Don't waste your time with an o2 sensor 'spacer', they may have worked ~15 years ago...

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

they are junk and won't hold up long enough to justify the low price. they will make power though since they're a rip off of a good header, like i said too.

nothing wrong w/people buying headers that last 2 years and have fitment issues either. just not my thing but willing to make it happen so the hardware is available to get some 09+ tunage done. i'm in the dark so w/e happens, happens. be prepared, eagle scout remember?



as far as the stupid sensor/cel is concerned. i'm over it was just curious if someone knew about a lil extra brass that could make this work. no big deal :thumbup:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

You're contradicting yourself but ok :beer: Are you getting the flange on the header replaced or are you getting a custom downpipe mated?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want to support OBX go for it, like I also said, your money your choice. Fact remains they ripped off a good header and are the walmart of the motor sport world. And just so you know, I was refunded $1,100 from eurojet for their full header back setup and called them every week asking about a new run until it was clear they didn't want to build another run. This isn't a contradiction, its an exceeding lack of support and desperate attempt at regaining lost ground on our motor... same reason other tuner needs a chinese header on their car too...

I'm trying to get pacesetters made for this car but there is so little interest its nerve wracking.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Jefnes3 said:


> I suggest:
> Don't waste your time with an o2 sensor 'spacer', they may have worked ~15 years ago...
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Not trying to start an argument, just curious, I had to use a o2 spacer with your old c2 tune and with your um tune. Both on the same car. An 06 rabbit. They seem to still work for me. Why do you say they don't work anymore? In my head anything that gets the post cat o2 sensor out of the exhaust stream is going to work.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the USP pipe has a really long tube. who knows why my car is so sensitive.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

RedRumGTI said:


> Not trying to start an argument,


yes, me either jeff. but i have used a "wayne block" and they work perfect. we normally have them in stock. only car it hasn't worked on it a 2.0L mk4 jetta...no idea why. but it worked on 2.5L. 1.8T's VR6 etc. we use them all the time. now the "spark plug extenders"...never worked for me


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone done any logs before and after an o2 spacer installation regarding LTFT's?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ummmmm......it won't change anything tuning wise. you put the spacers on the REAR 02 sensor. NOT the front, the front is the one that control AF. the rear just say "cat is junk or not!"


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

The rear o2 sensor is used for more than checking the condition of the cat. It is also used to tighten lambda control: you'll get better gas mileage if its installed properly.

no argument from me gents.

-Jeff Atwood


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> The rear o2 sensor is used for more than checking the condition of the cat. It is also used to tighten lambda control: you'll get better gas mileage if its installed properly.
> 
> no argument from me gents.
> 
> -Jeff Atwood


 That's what I was ultimately eluding to. I was also under the impression that the rear o2 did more than just cat function. Thank you the info, Jeff! So spacing out the rear o2 sensor can negatively affect fuel economy?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i just assumed the cel is making it run a lil rich since i only have basic understanding of o2 sensors and how to measure the cat. the only thing i even understand about the third is that the word lambda relates to it :laugh:

doesn't matter i'm putting new plugs in before i drop it off at UM anyway.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

tchilds said:


> ...o2 simulator since I don't plan on driving it back to PA until I get a lot more work done. I'm picking up some OBX headers, hopefully, so they can do a proper.....





tchilds said:


> If you want to support OBX go for it, like I also said, your money your choice. Fact remains they ripped off a good header and are the walmart of the motor sport world. And just so you know, I was refunded $1,100 from eurojet for their full header back setup and called them every week asking about a new run until it was clear they didn't want to build another run. This isn't a contradiction, its an exceeding lack of support and desperate attempt at regaining lost ground on our motor... same reason other tuner needs a chinese header on their car too...
> 
> I'm trying to get pacesetters made for this car but there is so little interest its nerve wracking.





tchilds said:


> I'm not ruling OBX out. They're the only company making headers for us right now so it doesn't really matter lol. i'm not paying $250 for junk or $1500 for 10hp so somebody is going to have to make some headers some where in the middle that bolt up directly to get my money.


Not starting ****, but that looks like contradiction to me on both the obx and eurojet headers.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol i just meant its by choice, or any choice in the matter at this point? limited opportunity to get car on the dyno and limited hardware are forcing a compromise on many people's parts so what's the issue again? do u not want to see a stage 2 for 09+ if the chance is there? i'm not that stubborn.

i didn't say it wasn't a contradiction or try to hide what i'm doing. i'm not ashamed i was making the compromise clear, not attempting to promote OBX.

sorry if it isn't evident to you that i am only using what is available to get a tune done for minimal time and expense to everyone involved, since the 2.5 isn't that popular right now and we have to take what we can get... 

when someone makes long tube headers for the motor, the same tune will work well for them, the same as the OBX. that is the only reason i'm taking some along in hopes that it happens.


I also wanted to add, everything besides the headers on my car was made by good people that deserve credit and reward for their work and designs. Is that enough conviction for you? Is my 9 hour drive to get an 09+ tune enough? not sure what u want from me but you keep beating this dead horse bro and its lame.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know where this is coming from. I'm not "hating" on you or your car bro, funny you try to make it seem that way. You argued against me how obx was garbage and you would never support them yadda yadda and you turned around and bought them. 

My point was its an acceptable set of headers and now it looks like you agree even though you didn't before, I was actually happy to see you come around and try them out. I'm awaiting the results since I was planning to purchase the same headers but I'm too busy dumping money into my other car at the moment. Thats why I asked what you were doing about the downpipe because I'm interested, a question I am still awaiting the answer to 

As I told you in the other thread there is almost no support for mods for my other car, there was only one company that was making headers and it was always limited supply and obx headers were the second option and they were a good design. So I'm not new to this limited support that the 2.5 has, acutally to me its an "upgrade" if you will since theres actually multiple companys making stuff for us and tunes :laugh: Now I don't need to street tune with a piggyback! 

Anyway bro more power to you, I'm in for results/questions/concerns!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

if you want to sell me some options go right ahead? doesn't make obx any less junk just because there are not options... :banghead:

in the other thread i said wait and get a better option and not to waste your money. in this thread i'm talking about no option really since I have limited dyno/tune time to get stuff done and just need what is available in a month's time...

if you want to call that a contradiction and take everything i say out of context then go for it. you seem to be good at that...


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Did you even read my post  Go ahead be ignorant no skin off my back, you just showed your true character. Sorry if you got butthurt because I called you out on that contradiction that you won't accept. I didn't attack you at all but you seem to take it that way. You won't even admit that you contradicted yourself and bought the exact headers you said you'd never buy. Its alright you probably have a "strong" reputation to keep up on the forums


----------

